# River King



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Just curious as to whats happening at this trial . Should be done fairly quick with the small entries
________
OG KUSH


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Nothing......until next weekend!!!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

um yeah I realizied that after I posted .  I was for sure it was this weekend , guess that is what I get for working this weekend
________
LIFE INSURANCE ADVICE


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Weather in the area has been pretty wet, way way too much ran and most of the rivers are still near flood stage, looking like more rain this weekend, so pack your boots and rain suit for sure......
http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/weekend/USIL0946?from=36hr_topnav_outdoors


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Any updates on what is happening? They ought to be able to get some good setups with the low entries.

Tim


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Call backs to water blind in open (tomorrow); 6,7,9,10,11,13,17,19,22,24,26,28,32,35,37,38,39,& 41. (18 dog)
First series was a triple with one short bird retired tight to the flyer.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that the open was;

Harp with Ricky 1st
Darnell with China 2nd
Harp 3rd
Harp 4th


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Jimmy .....


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Am callbacks to the water blind:

2
3
6
8
17
18
20
23
24
27
28
30
32
33
36
37
39
40
41
42


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Q results:

1) Lawrence
2) Worthington-Rebel
3)Lawrence
4)Gianladis
RJ-Harp-Bunny
Jams-Lister-Buck
Darnell-Mercy


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

John,

Do you have any description of what was setup for the Q? Just curious how they dealt with 8 starters?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Ten actually started, The first series was a tight triple with an out of order flyer in the middle.

The land blind was pretty straight forward.

The water blind required that the dog get in the water and out on a point and back in. Also, there was a holding blind in the field which made things a little tougher.

The water marks were a double.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I thought I remember reading that they had 8 starters listed on rft entry ???????

I will have to check I think I printed it out at work.


BTW yeah Ricky and Joe !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I looked online and just downloaded from RTF entry

River King Spring Field Trial
Qualifying
Back To EventJudges
Keith Luettjohann
Martha Kress
Total Entries: 8

Entry ID Dog Entrant Handler(s) Owner(s) 
001836 Huntleigh's Thats A Winner (Buck) Gregory Lister Gregory Lister

john hughes 
001752 RSC's Cool Runnings Buster (Buster) Stan Chiras Stan Chiras

Stan Chiras 
001576 Dominators Little Rebel (Rebel) Vicki Worthington Vicki Worthington
Scott Harp
Vicki Worthington 
001753 Union County Lap Dancer (Dance) Kate Miller Kate Miller

Kate Miller
Steve Miller 
001713 Wolfcreek Bunny Lou (Bunny) Andrew French Jr. Scott Harp

Andrew French Jr. 
001750 Orion The Hunter Of Big Sandy (Ryan) Read Holland Trey Lawrence

Read Holland 
001751 Blackhorse Genuine Facsimile (Fax) Susan Krechel Susan Krechel

Susan Krechel
Oliver Krechel 
001779 Chances R On The Road Again (Gypsy) John Gianladis John Gianladis

John Gianladis


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

john h. said:


> Ten actually started, The first series was a tight triple with an out of order flyer in the middle.
> 
> The land blind was pretty straight forward.
> 
> ...


Did they retire a bird in the 1st or 4th?

Thanks again.
Matt


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Gwen Jones said:


> Heard that the open was;
> 
> Harp with Ricky 1st FC now
> Darnell with China 2nd
> ...


I left after the Am water blind, so don't know anything more.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey Ricky! Congrats to Joe Harp and Cliff and Jeanne Garland!


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Results posted on RFTEntry


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

Anyone got the scoop on why there's no Qual results posted?

Open All-Age
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 

First Place 026 Riparian Windfall (Ricky) Joe Harp Cliff Garland, Jeanne Garland 

Second Place 039 AFC Pineacres Ebonstar China Doll (China) Jimmie Darnell Jimmie Darnell 

Third Place 013 Dominators High Spade (Ace) Joe Harp Lou Magee 

Fourth Place 019 FC Worth-It's P T Cruiser (Petey) Joe Harp Vicki Worthington 

Reserve JAM 010 Cadillac's Fender Bender (Ben) Dennis Bath Dennis Bath 

JAM 038 South Park Chef (Chef) Joe Harp Steve Hamilton, Steve Hamilton 

JAM 035 A Jigger Is Plenty (Jip) Gregory Lister Carole & James Lattimore 

Scratch 021 Windriver Aint No Pussycat, SH (Josie) Dave Hemminger dave hemminger 

Scratch 033 Coolwater's Storm Chaser (Chase) Alexandra Washburn Alexandra Washburn 

Scratch 016 Trace of Trouble (Trouble) Joe Harp Todd Schaeffer 


Amateur All-Age
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 

First Place 017 Cadillac's Fender Bender (Ben) Dennis Bath Dennis Bath 

Second Place 039 Coolwater's Hurricane Alley (Alley) Alexandra Washburn Alexandra Washburn 

Third Place 027 AFC Pineacres Ebonstar China Doll (China) Jimmie Darnell Jimmie Darnell 

Fourth Place 020 Atlasta Winner (Lassie) Martha Blank Martha Blank, Paul Blank 

Reserve JAM 033 FC-AFC Wild Wings Hurricane Storm (Cane) Jimmie Darnell Jimmie Darnell 

JAM 032 Keeno's Callie (Callie) Danny Luttrell Danny Luttrell 

JAM 041 The Bosses Daughter (Bella) Tammy Bell Tammy Bell 

Scratch 025 Windriver Aint No Pussycat, SH (Josie) dave hemminger dave hemminger 


Qualifying
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 


Derby
Placement Draw Dog Name Handler Owner(s) 

First Place 009 Doogie Bowzer MD (Doc) Anthony Snow Anthony Snow 

Second Place 007 Riparian Whirlwind (Willy) Jeanne Garland Cliff Garland, Jeanne Garland 

Third Place 001 Gammon's Ms. G Of Carronade (GiGi) Mark Gammon Mark Gammon 

Fourth Place 008 Colonials Crossfire Rhode Trip (Trip) Gregory Lister Bruce Ahlers, Marlene Drag 

Reserve JAM 004 Cache La Poudre Pierre (Pete) John Goettl John Goettl 

JAM 011 Ragin' Max Steel (Max) Tammy Bell Tammy Bell 

Scratch 005 Prairie Sky Swampcat (Cat) Jon Butler Jon Butler


----------

